# Scumbag murders K-9 Officer



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

A scumbag in Pendleton near Cinncinnatti 3 hours ago wounded two officers and brutally shot to death Officer Kalo.

The scumbag coward shot himself.

In loving memory to a loyal officer of the law.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Also killed an innocent bystander driving by.

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a photo of Kilo:









BTW- this is a GSD, not a Mal, correct?


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

He looks Mal actually.

And sorry, It's Kilo not Kalo. We were so upset when we heard about this.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought he looked more GSD (or maybe even a cross) but couldn't find any info on his breed. Anyhow- not to derail the thread. It's a sad thing for this dog. I'm sure he was very brave to perform his work! RIP!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, how sad! 

Some many CRAZY people out there!
As a former LEO, I love K-9's.

Love the photo... Thanks for posting it it.
(looks more Mal to me...doesn't matter though.)

:rip: Kilo


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

When did this happen??


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I think this is the link to the story

Bystander dies, 2 Ind. officers hit in shooting - FOX19.com-Cincinnati News, Weather & Sports


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

A lot of working dogs are crossed now, I think he has a GSD'ish face but mal coloring...could be all GSD or GSD/mal, but I don't think he looks all Mal either Will.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My gosh...

Thank you for your service K-9 Kilo.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I am glad the scumbag shot himself, at least now the taxpayers don't have to pay for his trial and support him. 

Run free Kilo and I wish the best for a speedy recovery of the two other officers shot


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Please reread the article the dog was shot by LEO as he would not allow assistance access to the wounded officer so he was SHOT.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

It's not melodramatic to say an officer doesn't know for sure he'll come home when a shift is over. I hope both officers recover. My prayers are for the innocent victims family and friends. 

As for the dog (look at the set of the ears, that's a GSD) it's a shame all that training and an officer's partner is gone in but a few seconds.

DFrost


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

oh boy i have wayyyy worse names than scumbag for that guy. sheesh.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who wasn't sure of the breed. I was confused because the head looked GSD to me, while the coloring is very Malinois-ish. What caught my attention was a news reporter (where I first saw the picture) stated:



> This is K9 Officer "Kilo." He was killed last night during the shoot-out in Pendleton, IN (where one man was killed and 2 officers were wounded). I'm the proud mother of a 4-year old Belgian Malinois, and can't begin to describe the attributes of this breed. They are loyal, committed, intelligent, strong and fearless. I'm heart-broken for Anderson PD.


...It didn't strike me as a Mal head. Anyway, what's with this:


deldridge72 said:


> Please reread the article the dog was shot by LEO as he would not allow assistance access to the wounded officer so he was SHOT.


Is that true?


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

wildo said:


> Is that true?


Yes. Here is the article in the Star. Anderson officer forced to shoot, kill his canine partner during Pendleton shooting | Indianapolis Star | indystar.com


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

If that scum bag was still alive I would have shot him for killing my partner....is what my thinking would be if I was the officer who lost his k9.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes...it's true that the police had to shoot Kilo. Sad. But true. It states in this article that the dog became confused and tried to protect his handler...still sad 

Officers fired shot that killed police K-9 in Pendleton shootout - 13 WTHR Indianapolis.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes will it's true. Unfortunately the dog was protecting his handler and the medics and other officers could not render aid to the K9 handler who had been shot, so the dog had to be killed to save the officer. It's unfortunate and hopefully the forum doesn't blow up over it. But in highly charged situations like this, they made the choice they felt was in the best interest of the human officer. And at that moment, he needed medical help and the dog was preventing that. That is, at least, the story that I've heard. But it appears media is releasing some different ones depending on the article,


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

As tragic as that is, the priority is always, life and limb first. It's a shame something else couldn't be done, but it is what it is.

DFrost


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! How tragic. One can't help thinking there must have been another option. I have no experience with how K9 training works... I am just so sad that a dog died due to what I can only assume was inadequate training. RIP Officer Kilo.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So sad, but the man will go home to his family, he needed to be treated. As much as I feel bad for the dog, the man's life is more important.

I thought liver GSD. Strange color. Not surprised if it was some sort of mixture.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

LifeofRiley said:


> Wow! How tragic. One can't help thinking there must have been another option. I have no experience with how K9 training works... I am just so sad that a dog died due to what I can only assume was inadequate training. RIP Officer Kilo.



I would think, that until you are in a situation where your life might be slipping away because of a dog that is very confused it would be hard to say how one might react. As much as police trainers try and replicate situations and training scenarios, it's extremely difficult to set up situations where one is dead, two other are shot and a down human needs immediate attention. It could well be the situation rather than "inadequate training". 

DFrost


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

DFrost said:


> I would think, that until you are in a situation where your life might be slipping away because of a dog that is very confused it would be hard to say how one might react. As much as police trainers try and replicate situations and training scenarios, it's extremely difficult to set up situations where one is dead, two other are shot and a down human needs immediate attention. It could well be the situation rather than "inadequate training".


Yes, I can only imagine. The whole situation is very sad. It must have been very hard for the wounded officer to shoot his own partner. My heart goes out to him too.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The media is never accurate in portrayal of police related events.

The K9 handler didn't shoot his own dog. There were 3 officers on scene at the time. K9, and officer A and B. The K9 officer was shot, officer A was trying to drag him out of the gunfire and give him medical help, the K9 engaged with officer A and attacking him. Officer A continued to try to drag the K9 officer to safety, despite being attacked, and the dog was no longer responding to his K9 handler. K9 handler instructed officer B to put the dog down. They did what they had to do. They were being shot at and needed to get to safety, not deal with a confused K9 in a highly charged situation. It's very sad that the dog had to be shot. But until you're being shot at by someone and you're trying to save a human life, lets not arm chair quarterback what the officers did.

On another note, there was another bad shootout here in town and another officer was shot in the head and chest (still alive) and another K9 took some shrapnel to the shoulder but last I heard he was already released back to the handler. 

Fortville officer shot: suspect dies in Lawrence shootout; officer's condition upgraded | Indianapolis Star | indystar.com


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> On another note, there was another bad shootout here in town and another officer was shot in the head and chest (still alive) and another K9 took some shrapnel to the shoulder but last I heard he was already released back to the handler.
> 
> Fortville officer shot: suspect dies in Lawrence shootout; officer's condition upgraded | Indianapolis Star | indystar.com


This is seriously close to my house!!! I actually walked the dogs this morning about .25 mi from 79th and Carroll Rd and read this online after our walk. Crazy violence these days. Sad.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Rerun said:


> They did what they had to do. They were being shot at and needed to get to safety, not deal with a confused K9 in a highly charged situation. It's very sad that the dog had to be shot. But until you're being shot at by someone and you're trying to save a human life, lets not arm chair quarterback what the officers did.


I agree. But, even so, it really must have been very difficult for both the officers involved to make the decision they did. Just, overall, a sad situation. Particularly, for the friends and family of the innocent bystander who was killed while on his way home.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I completely agree. It absolutely must have been a heartbreaking decision for all involved.


----------

